# Did something change in the "jump to first unread"



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

This has always worked relatively well for me, with a few hiccups.

For the last week or so it's been completely useless! It goes either to the beginning of the thread or much earlier than it should, i.e. post 20 instead of post 35. I'm on the same machine and haven't changed any settings.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

It's never worked for me here.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I rebooted and it seems to be doing better now.


----------

